# The dreaded Cauliflower ears!!!



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone had their good looks marred by a cauliflower or two yet? I remember Bisping draining his with a syringe on Ultimate fighter, but he still seems to have the cauliflower on his left ear. If you get one can you get rid of it?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

fall in love and do a van gogh // that should get rid of 1


----------



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol, knife at the ready. At the first sign of a caulli I'll start hacking. Hang on, didnt Van Gogh kill himself right after that?? See, life with bad ears messes with a man's head.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cauliflower ears is a prize of years of hard work


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Its like a right of passage lol


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

despite having fairly big lugs I've never suffered from them, loads of my mates are rugby boys adn their ears are a mess..


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

dont really have much choice if someone trains all the time, so why not be proud if it


----------



## yimyamyo (Aug 17, 2009)

If you treat it quickly by using a syringe then drain the blood and stuff it should do a good job getting it back to normal. however, once u get it ure ear will never look the same again.

The best treatment is when the clot form to get to a plastic surgeon asap and they will then make sure it looks how it did before, but this is expensive. Syringe is the best option.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

draining them is the only way - but as all have stated if you keep getting wacked in em - your gonna get to the stage of having them regardless of draining all the time - hurt like hell when you first get em - at which point i'd rather be hit on the chin not the ear!!.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd rather have no ears than cauliflowers


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

its the new black!

before ufc mma hit the scene everyone would go "errr" at myn, now everybody goes "wow" (men and women) im thinkin of "havin my other one done as ive only got it on one side!


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

This is the worst mine got:










Very tame compared to some dudes I know!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

I got a small lump on my ear this week, but its gone now, still noticeably sore to touch though

what actually causes cauli ears? only got a vague idea

and wtf is syringing all about?


----------



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

"what actually causes cauli ears? only got a vague idea"

It's caused by the cartlidge and the skin of the ear being torn apart. Then blood and fluid fills the space inbetween and it clots. That's why you use the syringe to get rid of the gunk sandwiched inbetween before it sets. I read somewhere you should peg your ear for 10 days after you've drained it or it will fill up again. We should probably all start training with pegs on our ears if we dont want cauliflowers haha


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Helix1x said:


> "what actually causes cauli ears? only got a vague idea"
> 
> It's caused by the cartlidge and the skin of the ear being torn apart. Then blood and fluid fills the space inbetween and it clots. That's why you use the syringe to get rid of the gunk sandwiched inbetween before it sets. I read somewhere you should peg your ear for 10 days after you've drained it or it will fill up again. We should probably all start training with pegs on our ears if we dont want cauliflowers haha


I think thats pretty much right - thats what iv always thought it was anyway


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

My have swollen up a couple times. But each time I've sparred after and they just split open and pissed blood everywhere. I started martial arts late in life though so haven't got any permenant damage. Impressive though when they do burst.


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

When I was younger I fell out of a tree and my head hit a brick the corner pierced the top cartalidge of my ear and I was advised that it might cauliflower. They gave me some pills at the time and I just wound up with a scar. No idea what they were or how they helped but they did.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## LiamT (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's a question, who has the best ears Randy Coture or Bj Penn ?! :baffled:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Dan Henderson...and nose for that matter:thumb

O.K I'll conceed and answer your question imho worst are BJ's of what I have seen - Tyson needs to bite em off for the sake of children passing by.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.cagepotato.com/2008/01/02/top-ten-worst-cauliflower-ears


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the same problem but i have a mushroom , you can drain it yourself but i think its best when the misses does it


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2009)

Its the single most scary thing about this sport!

For me anyway. I aint arsed about being knocked out, breaking stuff or anything like that. Ive a few scars on my face from Army days and Rugby etc.... But Id be ill if I got a collie. Chicks dig scars, not collies


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

salmirza said:


> its the new black!
> 
> before ufc mma hit the scene everyone would go "errr" at myn, *now everybody goes "wow" (men and women) *im thinkin of "havin my other one done as ive only got it on one side!


You're not seriously suggesting cauliflower ears are a turn on for women, regardless of UFC's popularity, are you?

I'm sure there are opposing ideas, but unlike a bust up lip from a good ol' fight, cauliflower ears are really not the thing for the most of em ginas.

Glad I could help.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I think Sal must be chatting up the nutters then !!


----------

